# a l'internet o en internet?



## Cracker Jack

*Els estudiants catalans ja poden consultar la nota de la selectivitat a internet*


Un article amb aquest títol apareix a l’emissió online d’avui el 25 de juny del El Periódico versió catalana. Al principi, per a mi, és una qüestió de preposició. Crec que hauria de ser *en internet*. Segons la regla, si el substantiu després de la preposició comença en vocal, cal utilitzar en, en lloc de a.

Però la composició de la frase queda estranya per a mi. Les meves preguntes són:

- Quina es correcta: *en internet* o *a l’internet*?
- És pot dir *a internet* com apareix a la pàgina web?

Què opineu? Moltes gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Jo des de sempre he sentit *a Internet*. Normalment, s'omet l'article, suposo que deu ser perquè és una paraula estrangera o un nom propi, igual que passa amb alguns països com Albània, o Cuba, que mai es diuen amb l'article. Amb la preposició "en" em sona fatal.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Jo he sentit *per (l')internet* i *a (l')internet*. A mi em sona millor amb article, però hi ha gent -mira, com l'ernest mateix- que ho diu sempre. En llocs formals i oficials veig cada vegada més sovint* a la Xarxa*.

_En_ internet, nooo.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Cracker Jack said:


> Al principi, per a mi, és una qüestió de preposició. Crec que hauria de ser *en internet*. Segons la regla, si el substantiu després de la preposició comença en vocal, cal utilitzar en, en lloc de a.


aquesta norma no l'havia sentida mai, Cracker...

Jo també dic 'a internet'. 'En internet' em sona molt malament i 'a l'internet, em sona molt, molt informal.


----------



## chics

Hola. Aquesta regla no és del català, em sembla que et confons amb una altra llengua. :-(


----------



## mateo19

Jo també dic i sempre he llegit "a Internet".  Estic segur que és cert. 

I vosaltres, escriveu "Internet" amb majúsula?  Jo sempre l'escric així, però potser un costum que he près de l'anglès.


----------



## Elessar

Bé, no estic del tot d'acord amb això que no es pot dir "en Internet". És lògic que vos sone malament si en els vostres dialectes es dóna preferència general a la preposició "a" en detriment de "en", però cal saber que en diversos dialectes de la llengua catalana la preposició "en" que designa lloc és totalment correcta, també en la normativa. Sobretot si va seguit de "aquest", "aquell", "un/una", usarem "en":

_*En* aquella ciutat
*En* una granja llunyana
*En* aquest indret_

 Sí que cal, però, posar "a" en general, davant de noms de ciutat o pobles:

_*a* València 
*a* Castelló 
*a* Girona
_
Quant a l'article en "*l'*Internet", desconec si hi ha una sola veritat però m'aventuraria a dir que és més aviat opcional posar-lo.

Aleshores, des del meu punt de vista:

_A Internet
En Internet
A l'Internet
En l'Internet
_ 
Però això sí, Internet sempre amb majúscula 

Salut


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies a vosaltres per les vostres respostes.  Encara estic buscant el llibre on vaig veure la regla que l'us de a i en i la seva relació pel que fa al substantiu que segueix.  Malhauradament, encara no l'he trobat.  Tornaré quan el estigui llest.


----------

